# Where to start?



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

So, I'd love to get into grooming dogs; completely unprofessionally. Sounds dumb probably, but I'd like to help out the Humane Society I volunteer at a little more. They get in a lot of dogs that are in serious need of a good grooming (mostly the smaller ones) and I hate to see them NOT get adopted because they look like.. well, a hot mess. 

I'm basically just looking for tips on where to start reading, watching, etc to figure out the ins and outs of grooming, and a list of supplies/equipment I'll eventually need. The cheaper, the better, of course, since I won't be making any money at this, but I have no problem spending the needed money on everything I'd need. 

There's this little girl there right now named Prissy. I wish I took a picture today.. I'll send a link to the dog slideshow on the shelter's site.. but anway.. she's like a boston terrier somethinerother mix and is the most pitiful thing I've ever seen in there. She has a boston terrier coloring, but has wirehair over most of her body.. but not all of it.. and has an underbite and her coat is just disgusting. I know she won't be getting adopted anytime soon so I'd love to help her out. There's also a westie and cairn there in need of a groom pretty badly as well.. I feel really bad for these three.. They've been there for a few days to a few months now and their coats just keep getting worse, but they all have great personalities if people could just see past their appearance.. 

The three of them can be seen here;
http://www.humanesocietyswm.org/adoption-dogs.php
(numbers 6 and 10. I don't know what happened to the third..?)

Anyway, any help, ideas, links, information, etc you could point me to would be much appreciated.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

In all seriousness if you want to be safe and groom these dogs properly you need proper training and professional equipment. If you want to groom dogs you need to either go through grooming school or apprentice under a professional groomer. If the shelter has nothing as far as equipment goes you will spend at least $1000 getting everything you need. 

Grooming is not something to be taken lightly and you can't just pick up shears and start grooming. If you're serious about doing this and are willing to invest the time post a reply and I can give you more information.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I wasn't aware it was THIS big of a deal. I know a lot of people that groom their own dogs just fine and I'm sure they didn't spend thousands of dollars.. 

Is there really no way around grooming? Noooothing I can do without professional help? Honestly, anything would be better than nothing, but I definitely don't want to mess anything up. The hair wouldn't be an issue because they're in pretty deplorable condition already, and at least they'd feel better..

eta; I'm not going to pursue this if it would be a huge deal, I was just really hoping I could do something for them.. thanks for the input.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

...It doesn't cost thousands of dollars. :-/ 

I had zero knowledge on how to groom a dog when we got Zoey (and I'm still learning a lot!) and now she's 1 1/2 years old and I'm being asked to groom other peoples dogs because they like how mine look, and grooming dogs at the shelter where I work. I'm sure it's not as nice as it would be if I went to grooming school, but it looks nice enough and I've never hurt a dog.

You've already taken the first step into learning how to groom dogs, and that is researching and asking questions. Dogforums and google is pretty much where I got all my info, Gracco and GroovyGroomer are both very good people to ask questions  They have helped me a lot, along with a few other DF members, but those two really stand out.

Now, there's grooming equipment that you -need-, and grooming equipment that would be nice. 

IMO You need a good set of Clippers. Look into some Andis clippers. I have the Andis AGC 2 speed.. the reddish ones.. and I love them! I got the clippers for $99 new on ebay (the linked ones are more but you can look for a cheaper one.. I just clicked the first one). They come with a #10 blade, and then I bought some Andis snap on combs. The combs will save you a lot when your starting out because you don't have to buy all the different lengths of blades. Later you can invest in different blade lengths if you want. 

Another thing you'll need is a greyhound comb and a slicker brush. The shelter probably already has those on hand, as well as a de-matting comb.

Always bathe the dog before you give it a hair cut. Dirty dog hair will dull your blade. It's easiest to get a smooth cut if you blow dry it (no heat) to get the hair fluffed up. When I give my girls a cut I blow dry and brush backwards with the slicker. Then you can choose the length you want (via blade or clipper comb) and cut, usually with the grain. Going against the grain will cut shorter than going with the grain, but sometimes makes for a smoother cut. Going with the grain makes it easier to blend into the legs though.... It's a personal choice I guess. 

Legs are best done with scissors. Clippers usually don't get much off the legs and leave them looking pretty un-even. Feet are rounded off, and be sure to clip the hair on the bottom of the paw pads. Clippers or scissors, personal choice. I like the clippers. 

One of the things that helped me a LOT to figure out how to make a dog look, was to just look at pictures. Lots and lots of pictures. Then decide what you like  Your first hair cuts probably won't be perfect, but don't give up, you'll get better every time.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have much to add because grooming Lexi is the easiest thing in the world but I'd like to say that dog #13 in that slide show could possibly be Lexi's twin!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh. I forgot to add the things that would be -nice- like a grooming table with a noose or two to keep the dogs in place, and a big steel tub with steps and a door. Ohh and all those different blade lengths. And a high velocity dryer! Oh.. how I would like to have these things. 

But. I can still effectively get the job done with out them. However much easier they would make it.


Oh you can get yourself a pair of Hemostats though for $2.00 for pulling ear hair, much easier than trying to get your fingers in small ears imo. Your shelter should already have nail clippers for you to use..


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I wasn't aware it was THIS big of a deal. I know a lot of people that groom their own dogs just fine and I'm sure they didn't spend thousands of dollars..


Ah, but it IS a big deal! And, yes, you're going to need to spend around $1,000 for:

HV Dryer
grooming table w/groomer's helper
clippers
trimmer & replacement blades
clipper blades
snap on combs
blade cleaner
oil for blades
shears - straights, curved, 10" and 7-8")
thinning shears
greyhound comb
pin brushes
slickers
nail clippers/dremmel
styptic powder
ear cleansers
ear powder
shampoo, medicated/non medicated
conditioner

Not having a grooming table would be very difficult for professional groomers, let alone someone just learning. PetEdge often has sales on them for as little as $60. You'll need a clipper that's going to continue to work, unlike the junk sold in retail pet stores, so you need professional grade. They're not all that much more in cost, and worth it. You'll need a variety of blades, because one size does all DOES NOT apply in grooming! lol



> Is there really no way around grooming? Noooothing I can do without professional help? Honestly, anything would be better than nothing, but I definitely don't want to mess anything up. The hair wouldn't be an issue because they're in pretty deplorable condition already, and at least they'd feel better..


There's no way around it, but, if all you can do is give them a good bath, clean their ears, and trim their nails, well, then that's all you can do. It's a start, and a healthy one. So, learn how to properly bathe, rinse, clean ears, and with what, and you're good to go. 

Kudos to you for wanting to help! (click treat! )


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

I groom my wire-haired dog myself, and it is not that difficult, it just takes time. It doesn't cost a fortune either, and all I truely need is my hands. There are of course tools that make the job easier, I'm mainly thinking of a stripping knife, and you can find cheap ones that work fine.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, I'm getting a bit of conflicting arguement, but I'm interested in the information Bink has given me most. I thought of her when I posted this because I knew she did her own dogs and was hoping she'd post. 

I know a table, dryer, tons of blades, a noose, assistant and tons of shears would be nice, but like I said, I'm not looking to win money for my -talent- I just want to increase the likihood of the dogs getting adopted. The shelter has a lot of the tools I would need anyway; like Bink said- brushes, nail clippers, and shampoo/conditioner. I have a blowdryer already and a pedi paws should I wish to use that.. 

I'm thinking all I'm really gonna need is a good set of clippers and shears. 

I'm gonna pm the folks Bink listed for some more information about this, and do a lot of research while saving up for the clippers.

I have another question though.. a lot of the dogs there that would need serious grooming are mixes.. so how do I know how to cut them? Like Prissy; she barely has any hair, and it's only on certain parts of her body.. but she looks like a boston..


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

You shouldn't even cut Prissy, if she really is wire-haired (and looks like she is, at least partially) she should be hand-stripped. If you try to pull out some hair and it comes off fairly easily, then she should definately be hand-stripped and not cut, cutting it just ruins the fur. A lot of people seem to cut wire-haired dogs though, which is something I will never understand...


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just started grooming Bella myself and it wasnt too bad  I bought a cheaper pair of andis clippers (and I am probably going to have to buy a better set but I didnt want to spend the money if this didnt work out) My husband just took a small table we have in the garage, drilled two holes in it and screwed in two metal poles with clips on them.

I had been just doing small bits with Bella to get her used to the clippers, but yesterday I did her first full groom. It took me a long time (1.5 hours lol) but I am assuming as I get better I will get quicker.

My pics are still on the camera but I will post them when my husband puts them on the computer. 

I am sure a proffesional could have done a better job but I am very pleased with my first attempt  Both my husband and my 16 year old came home and said she looked (my husband would say that no matter what but my 16 year old wouldnt if it looked bad LOL)

Edited* all that long scruffy black hair is now gone and she is clipped short, with a black grey body and grey legs LOL. Not to sure what I am supposed to do with the face part though LOL.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

bumblegoat said:


> You shouldn't even cut Prissy, if she really is wire-haired (and looks like she is, at least partially) she should be hand-stripped. If you try to pull out some hair and it comes off fairly easily, then she should definately be hand-stripped and not cut, cutting it just ruins the fur. A lot of people seem to cut wire-haired dogs though, which is something I will never understand...


I read about this, and I read that you can cut wire-haired dogs, but it just makes the hair soft instead of maintaining a wirey coat. Problem is, I think she was cut before because it's already very soft, and doesn't come off/out at all.. AND there's the problem that she doesn't have the wirey hair all over. Some places it's short like a boston's coat, and others it's long and soft wirey. Blessing is a westie, which I've read are wired haired by natural (never really seen one) but his hair doesn't FEEL wirey at all. It looks like it, but is very soft and flowy. I guess I may be getting into weird territory, but I just don't know how I would go about grooming all these weird breeds. I really would love to though.. How hard is hand stripping? I've watched grooming shows and they make a big deal about it, so I'm assuming that's difficult?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

misty073 said:


> I just started grooming Bella myself and it wasnt too bad  I bought a cheaper pair of andis clippers (and I am probably going to have to buy a better set but I didnt want to spend the money if this didnt work out) My husband just took a small table we have in the garage, drilled two holes in it and screwed in two metal poles with clips on them.
> 
> I had been just doing small bits with Bella to get her used to the clippers, but yesterday I did her first full groom. It took me a long time (1.5 hours lol) but I am assuming as I get better I will get quicker.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I read about this, and I read that you can cut wire-haired dogs, but it just makes the hair soft instead of maintaining a wirey coat. Problem is, I think she was cut before because it's already very soft, and doesn't come off/out at all.. AND there's the problem that she doesn't have the wirey hair all over. Some places it's short like a boston's coat, and others it's long and soft wirey. Blessing is a westie, which I've read are wired haired by natural (never really seen one) but his hair doesn't FEEL wirey at all. It looks like it, but is very soft and flowy. I guess I may be getting into weird territory, but I just don't know how I would go about grooming all these weird breeds. I really would love to though.. How hard is hand stripping? I've watched grooming shows and they make a big deal about it, so I'm assuming that's difficult?


If she has been cut before that might make hand-stripping a problem, and if that is the situation, then I would probably go ahead and clip her. The fact that her hair isn't completely wire-haired doesn't have to be a problem, this is something you see in jack russells, and is usually called "broken" and those JRTs are still stripped where they can be stripped.

Blessing is listed as a westie/shih-tzu mix on the site, and sure doesn't look like a westie a wire-haired dog, so that dog should probably be clipped. I have met a mix like that and he had soft fur that had to be clipped.

Hand-stripping takes time, it isn't too kind on your hands and fingers, and stripping some breeds can be a bit difficult if you want the right look. When you strip a pet dog looks doen't matter that much though, and when it's a mix there isn't even a breed standard to stick to.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Well what if instead of starting with whole hog "grooming" you volunteered to give baths and learned how to trim nails and stuff like that? Often just a bath and a good brush out will help and then you're not a liability using sharp implements on scared animals and such with no real experience. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

bumblegoat said:


> If she has been cut before that might make hand-stripping a problem, and if that is the situation, then I would probably go ahead and clip her. The fact that her hair isn't completely wire-haired doesn't have to be a problem, this is something you see in jack russells, and is usually called "broken" and those JRTs are still stripped where they can be stripped.
> 
> Blessing is listed as a westie/shih-tzu mix on the site, and sure doesn't look like a westie a wire-haired dog, so that dog should probably be clipped. I have met a mix like that and he had soft fur that had to be clipped.
> 
> Hand-stripping takes time, it isn't too kind on your hands and fingers, and stripping some breeds can be a bit difficult if you want the right look. When you strip a pet dog looks doen't matter that much though, and when it's a mix there isn't even a breed standard to stick to.


Alright, this helps. Thank you. I think I'll look up hand stripping a bit just for the knowledge, but will probably stay away from dogs that need to be stripped and try to learn more about clipping. I was mostly worried about what shape to make them, length of coat, etc since, like you said, there is no standard for a cross. 



Max'sHuman said:


> Well what if instead of starting with whole hog "grooming" you volunteered to give baths and learned how to trim nails and stuff like that? Often just a bath and a good brush out will help and then you're not a liability using sharp implements on scared animals and such with no real experience. Just my 2 cents.


I do this already which is why I wanted to make a step up with the grooming. They're only allowed baths as soon as they come in and days before adoption events so I bathe and brush all of the dogs for those, and trim nails when need be. A few times I have trimmed up around bad feet too, and I trim my beagle's feet all the time. Throughout the week when the dogs get mats I brush them out too, and I wouldn't attempt to cut a very skiddish fearful dog. I think it would also help for training to go to the groomer assuming anyone that buys these dogs would want to take them, maybe they'd be more comfortable, you know? I'd have the time to spend on that when most groomers wouldn't.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Another idea. Go to grooming shops and ask if they have any "spare" equipment they'd be willing to sell you for cheap (grooming tables/arms, clippers, blades, etc). You obviously won't get everything you need, but if you tell them WHY you're doing this, they may help you out. We've done this in the past for humane societies, not only does it clear out some of our clutter but the shelters really REALLY appreciate it. 
I think it's sweet you're willing to dig into your own pockets to help get the dogs looking and feeling their best


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm really not trying to rain on anyone's parade here because I think the impulse to help is wonderful...but do you really think it's a great idea, without any training at all, to just start grooming shelter dogs? Since you don't know what you're doing you could make the experience even more traumatic for them? Or what if you give them an awful haircut and make them look terrible? If you accidentally hurt one of them, give them razor burn or cut them, who's liable? Who's going to pay? 

I think shelter dogs could really use a good grooming to be more adoptable too, but I'm not sure if this is the best solution. It might be time better spent if you spoke to local groomers to try to get them to volunteer or found ways to raise money to pay local groomers a nominal fee to groom the dogs. Or tried to convince the shelter to allow dogs to be bathed more often.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

I will tell you why you are getting conflicting information: it's because you are getting advice from pro groomers (the 2 who said this was a big deal and could cost you $1,000) and dog owners (the rest).

I will urge you to listen to the groomers on this one. Im not saying the dog owners are wrong, but they groom only their own dogs, who they maintain themselves. There is a big difference between that and grooming shelter dogs whose coats are in deplorable condition, and are usually not accustomed to being groomed at all. A beginner, with sharp tools, and a fighting dog who has hair matted to the skin, is a basic recipe for a hurt dog. 

I know many professionals who lack the experiance to handle a fully grown matted dog, who has maybe never been groomed in its life. It takes years to gain the type of experiance necessary to handle a dog like that. Also, if the coat is really matted, it is not unlikely for sores and other things to be trapped in the skin. 

regarding tools, again, if you are doing you own dog (or even just a couple), pretty regularly and maintaining them in between, you can get away with using cheaper tools without having to constantly replace them. However, shaving a matted to the skin dog with cheap clippers and blades could be disastrous. Doing several dirty, matted dogs, will wear down your tools fast (even faster if you are buying cheap products). Grooming tools are expensive, and spending a thousand bucks for basic equipment, is a pretty low estimate. This is why groomers spend their whole lives adding to their collection for tools.

I appreciate your willingness to do something good for these dogs, but this is really something that should be left to someone with more experiance.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> I will urge you to listen to the groomers on this one. Im not saying the dog owners are wrong, but they groom only their own dogs, who they maintain themselves. There is a big difference between that and grooming shelter dogs whose coats are in deplorable condition, and are usually not accustomed to being groomed at all. A beginner, with sharp tools, and a fighting dog who has hair matted to the skin, is a basic recipe for a hurt dog.


I do agree with this, Bella is a 5 month old puppy who I have been training with the clippers for about a month now. She isnt hard to groom, and I am not concerned with what she looked like because I knew it would grow back and I think I will get better with time. Now my other dog is a different story and I would never attempt to groom her (she is a rough coat JRT) but she has terrible anxiety and cutting just her nails is a chore  .

I think that depending on the dog, there are gong to be some at the shelter that could be groomed. Some might have even been there before. As for the rest I know I wouldnt want to do it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I groom dogs at the shelter all the time. Seriously.. it's not that difficult. It doesn't cost thousands of dollars. These dogs don't need to look good enough to compete in a dog show, they just need to be cleaned up a bit! We groom all our own dogs at the humane society. 95% of the time, the dogs are scared and they don't know what to do, so they do nothing. They just sit there, tense and worried, but they just sit. Almost all of the shelter dogs have proven EASIER to groom than my own dogs. Something about being in a strange place I guess. Then there's the other 5% of the dogs like Chipper, our foster, who FREAK when you try to groom them at the shelter. For this small percentage, we sedate them. 

I think it's a great idea to start grooming the dogs at your shelter. They really do need it. It's much better that someone cleans them up, regardless of how perfect it looks, then sit there matted and dirty and hoping that someone might realize the have the potential to be cute. Most of the dogs you will groom will be very matted. Some of them all the way to the skin. I learned how to groom and how not to hurt a dog with no training at all. It's not that hard. It's not brain surgery. You will be doing a great thing for these dogs. I'm not saying it won't take a long time and be stressful, and it definitely takes a load of patience, but it's not that hard.

Not hurting them is simple common sense type things. Know where their skin is BEFORE you cut with the scissors. Don't let the teeth of the clipper blade hit the skin (watch the arm pits..) Don't put a hot blade against their skin, Don't stick scissors in their eyes. Don't get me wrong, accidents happen, but you don't -need- formal training to prevent them.. accidents can happen to everyone.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

bumblegoat said:


> If she has been cut before that might make hand-stripping a problem, and if that is the situation, then I would probably go ahead and clip her. The fact that her hair isn't completely wire-haired doesn't have to be a problem, this is something you see in jack russells, and is usually called "broken" and those JRTs are still stripped where they can be stripped.
> 
> Blessing is listed as a westie/shih-tzu mix on the site, and sure doesn't look like a westie a wire-haired dog, so that dog should probably be clipped. I have met a mix like that and he had soft fur that had to be clipped.
> 
> Hand-stripping takes time, it isn't too kind on your hands and fingers, and stripping some breeds can be a bit difficult if you want the right look. When you strip a pet dog looks doen't matter that much though, and when it's a mix there isn't even a breed standard to stick to.


I think for a shelter dog whos time is running out, getting the dog clean/brushed out/dematted and looking good is more of a priority than hand stripping, JMO. We've groomed dogs for the humane society, mostly #7 or #10 strips, on dogs who were very badly matted. You do the best you can. ALL the dogs we've groomed have gotten adopted BTW, and rightly so, because the majority of our shelter grooms are super wonderful dogs


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> I groom dogs at the shelter all the time. Seriously.. it's not that difficult. It doesn't cost thousands of dollars. These dogs don't need to look good enough to compete in a dog show, they just need to be cleaned up a bit! We groom all our own dogs at the humane society. 95% of the time, the dogs are scared and they don't know what to do, so they do nothing. They just sit there, tense and worried, but they just sit. Almost all of the shelter dogs have proven EASIER to groom than my own dogs. Something about being in a strange place I guess. Then there's the other 5% of the dogs like Chipper, our foster, who FREAK when you try to groom them at the shelter. For this small percentage, we sedate them.
> 
> I think it's a great idea to start grooming the dogs at your shelter. They really do need it. It's much better that someone cleans them up, regardless of how perfect it looks, then sit there matted and dirty and hoping that someone might realize the have the potential to be cute. Most of the dogs you will groom will be very matted. Some of them all the way to the skin. I learned how to groom and how not to hurt a dog with no training at all. It's not that hard. It's not brain surgery. You will be doing a great thing for these dogs. I'm not saying it won't take a long time and be stressful, and it definitely takes a load of patience, but it's not that hard.
> 
> Not hurting them is simple common sense type things. Know where their skin is BEFORE you cut with the scissors. Don't let the teeth of the clipper blade hit the skin (watch the arm pits..) Don't put a hot blade against their skin, Don't stick scissors in their eyes. Don't get me wrong, accidents happen, but you don't -need- formal training to prevent them.. accidents can happen to everyone.


I agree. It might be worth the OP's time too if she could get in touch with a local groomer who is willing to help her out. It might cost her, but IMO if she's willing to dig into her own pocket book to buy the supplies needed to help these dogs it would be worth it. The groomer would be able to give her a run down on "danger spots" on shaves (there are some "hidden" flaps of skin that are easier than some areas to nic or cut), and she could learn to do things like feet on goldens, shelties, etc. If someone like the OP came to us and wanted to learn the basics so she could help dogs that need it desperately, I would hold a deep respect for that person. The OP is what, 17 or 18 years old? The fact she's basically still a kid (no offense to the OP!) who is willing to take her time to help dogs in need just makes me smile. Too bad more kids and adults alike aren't this willing to give back


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you fellow groomers for supporting me on this and yes $1000 is a pretty low estimate. 

Bless you for wanting to do this for those poor dogs but I agree with the other poster who suggested asking area groomers to volunteer. Maybe they can help train you a bit. 

Shelter dogs often have severe issues with being groomed along with being poorly maintained, I really don't want either of you to get hurt. Please take this into consideration before you pick up a $40 pair of clippers and try your hand at it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> I groom dogs at the shelter all the time. Seriously.. it's not that difficult. It doesn't cost thousands of dollars. These dogs don't need to look good enough to compete in a dog show, they just need to be cleaned up a bit! We groom all our own dogs at the humane society. 95% of the time, the dogs are scared and they don't know what to do, so they do nothing. They just sit there, tense and worried, but they just sit. Almost all of the shelter dogs have proven EASIER to groom than my own dogs. Something about being in a strange place I guess. Then there's the other 5% of the dogs like Chipper, our foster, who FREAK when you try to groom them at the shelter. For this small percentage, we sedate them.
> 
> I think it's a great idea to start grooming the dogs at your shelter. They really do need it. It's much better that someone cleans them up, regardless of how perfect it looks, then sit there matted and dirty and hoping that someone might realize the have the potential to be cute. Most of the dogs you will groom will be very matted. Some of them all the way to the skin. I learned how to groom and how not to hurt a dog with no training at all. It's not that hard. It's not brain surgery. You will be doing a great thing for these dogs. I'm not saying it won't take a long time and be stressful, and it definitely takes a load of patience, but it's not that hard.
> 
> Not hurting them is simple common sense type things. Know where their skin is BEFORE you cut with the scissors. Don't let the teeth of the clipper blade hit the skin (watch the arm pits..) Don't put a hot blade against their skin, Don't stick scissors in their eyes. Don't get me wrong, accidents happen, but you don't -need- formal training to prevent them.. accidents can happen to everyone.


Thanks Bink, this makes me feel better, like it CAN be done.. 



LazyGRanch713 said:


> I think for a shelter dog whos time is running out, getting the dog clean/brushed out/dematted and looking good is more of a priority than hand stripping, JMO. We've groomed dogs for the humane society, mostly #7 or #10 strips, on dogs who were very badly matted. You do the best you can. ALL the dogs we've groomed have gotten adopted BTW, and rightly so, because the majority of our shelter grooms are super wonderful dogs


It's good to hear that you both do the same thing i'd like to do. Also good to hear they all get adopted 



LazyGRanch713 said:


> I agree. It might be worth the OP's time too if she could get in touch with a local groomer who is willing to help her out. It might cost her, but IMO if she's willing to dig into her own pocket book to buy the supplies needed to help these dogs it would be worth it. The groomer would be able to give her a run down on "danger spots" on shaves (there are some "hidden" flaps of skin that are easier than some areas to nic or cut), and she could learn to do things like feet on goldens, shelties, etc. If someone like the OP came to us and wanted to learn the basics so she could help dogs that need it desperately, I would hold a deep respect for that person. The OP is what, 17 or 18 years old? The fact she's basically still a kid (no offense to the OP!) who is willing to take her time to help dogs in need just makes me smile. Too bad more kids and adults alike aren't this willing to give back


First off, no offense taken. I am 17 years old.. I'll be 18 in July (thank gooood). I can't help but want to help them. I've always had a passion for animals, and I have finally found an outlet for all this passion, even though I've been called the doggie hitler at school..  

This is a great idea about contacting a local groomer though. There's only one in my city, and I hate her with most of a passion, but I'll still contact her to see if there's any supplies she could sell me cheaper and see if she would be willing to teach me some things free or discounted since I'm doing it for the shelter. I have a feeling though, that she won't care, so I'll look around surrounding cities for groomers too. I know there are two or three within 10924983 miles. 



dtails said:


> Thank you fellow groomers for supporting me on this and yes $1000 is a pretty low estimate.
> 
> Bless you for wanting to do this for those poor dogs but I agree with the other poster who suggested asking area groomers to volunteer. Maybe they can help train you a bit.
> 
> Shelter dogs often have severe issues with being groomed along with being poorly maintained, I really don't want either of you to get hurt. Please take this into consideration before you pick up a $40 pair of clippers and try your hand at it.


I am going to contact a groomer to see if I can work something out with him/her, and thank you for the info/advice, but with all due respect, we probably both know I'm going to at least give this a try anyway. I've been bit and scratched before, so it won't be the first time, but I'll never know if I could've helped or what kind of potential I have if I don't try, so I will at least do that.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

dtails said:


> *
> Shelter dogs often have severe issues with being groomed* along with being poorly maintained, I really don't want either of you to get hurt. Please take this into consideration before you pick up a $40 pair of clippers and try your hand at it.


This hasn't been my experience AT ALL. The worst dog we had was a shih-tzu mix who flipped, bucked, and kicked like a horse. He was matted to the skin, and it HURT getting that pelt "peeled off". Once the pelt was off his back, he realized what was going on. He felt better already. We were able to give him a bath and do the finish work (trying to work with what little hair was left!), and feet with NO issues. We had another dog, a samoyed, who was just so puppy and so happy to be somewhere and being handled by lots and lots of wonderful people, he wouldn't sit still. I'll take it. A lot of times dogs simply act up because they're excited to be out of their cage, in a new environment, with new people. Some dogs get happy about that ("What are you doing to my foot? I'd better watch!") and some (like Binkalette pointed out) practically "shut down" and don't do anything. Some have never been groomed, EVER, and not unlike some salon owners will experience, EVERYTHING is cause for a freak out panic attack. Clippers. Scissors. Dryers. Nail clipping. Bathing. Handling. Being restrained. Being on a table. Having their foot held, their tail brushed out, their beard held to trim eyebrows, etc. This is where experience DOES come in handy. *But we all had to start somewhere.*
I'm not trying to make grooming shelter dogs out to be this Amazing, Wonderful Disney Experience, because I realize it isn't. But just because a dog is in a shelter doesn't mean that have all these horrible issues about being handled and like to attack random people if they so much as make a wrong move. Many dogs are dumped because the owners tire of them, the dogs chew, the dog barks, the dog jumps up, etc. And, not to sound mean, but the humane society doesn't even pick up the phone to call us until they know the dog in question is deemed adoptable. If they have a psycho-case on their hands, there's no reason to groom it. The dog will be euthanized.
ETA: Most good clippers cost more than $40 BTW


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, I would definitely be spending more than $40 on a pair of clippers unless they were discounted used from a groomer maybe. I've emailed a few in the area that I don't know and have never heard of asking if they have anything they don't use or could part with for a smaller price for the shelter. 

Thanks for letting me know what to expect- both the groomers and do it yourselfers. I can see how I might come into contact with both sides, but like LazyG said, I would be informed that a dog was a basket-case before commencing with anything. Of course, even if it was, it wouldn't be put down because the shelter is no-kill, but I wouldn't groom it until it was under control.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I hope you enjoy grooming and maybe it'll even spark an interest in a new career. Learn everything you can from any groomer that volunteers and make sure to work out "who is liable" if one of the dogs gets injured for any reason (god forbid).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't expect any dogs to get injured, but I know accidents do happen, so I will make sure of this. Thanks.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I will just say shame on your local groomers, who will not make time to help these dogs out pro bono! As a professional groomer, I groom any and ALL dogs from BOTH my local shelters when they have dogs that need help. Really, I agree that you learning to do the grooming, on many various breeds, coats and temperments is going to be a huge undertaking. Not saying it can't be done, eventually, but its going to cost alot of money to have all the tools and the experience to do it safely..and some just aren't going to be able to be done safely. Your local groomers need to STEP UP and help these dogs out!!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

As a professional, I am going to agree with those who say to please leave the grooming of shelter dogs to professionals, or at least very experienced hobby groomers. You don't necessarily have to go to school to learn grooming, but you do have to learn somehow and it's best to do so on "easy" dogs with the proper equipment and under the instruction of someone who knows what they are doing. There is simply too much that can go wrong otherwise. Think: cuts, razor burn and/or rash, dogs injured from falling off the table, injuries to the groomer, etc. Shelter dogs are stressed out as it is and grooming is only going to add to that stress, so their behavior is going to be unpredictable at best. If you really want to help, how about petitioning the local groomers to donate their services to these shelter dogs in need and offer to help by donating your time as a bather in training?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Purplex15 said:


> I will tell you why you are getting conflicting information: it's because you are getting advice from pro groomers (the 2 who said this was a big deal and could cost you $1,000) and dog owners (the rest).
> 
> I will urge you to listen to the groomers on this one. Im not saying the dog owners are wrong, but they groom only their own dogs, who they maintain themselves. There is a big difference between that and grooming shelter dogs whose coats are in deplorable condition, and are usually not accustomed to being groomed at all. A beginner, with sharp tools, and a fighting dog who has hair matted to the skin, is a basic recipe for a hurt dog.
> 
> ...



Very well said, and excellent advice.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> I groom dogs at the shelter all the time. Seriously.. it's not that difficult





> I learned how to groom and how not to hurt a dog with no training at all. It's not that hard. It's not brain surgery





> Not hurting them is simple common sense type things


You know Bink, i respect you a lot for doing such a great job on your dogs (and for teaching yourself), but your drawing a fine line between giving encouragement and bad advice. Some people just have knack for grooming. a couple groomers i have met, while recieving formal training in some form, just really excelled at it from the start, and had an eye for it. Even so, they still lacked the skills to HANDLE some dogs, which can only come with time. This has nothing to do with giving a less than perfect haircut, it has everything to do with if its worth it. Yes these dogs need to look good to get adopted, but how good does it look when the dog has a cut from scissors/clippers, or razor burn from the clippers? how much more money would the shelter have to shell out for vet care for an injured animal? Like i said, its GREAT the op wants to help (and i mean that), but her gaining experience isnt worth the dogs potentially being hurt. If not hurting a dog while grooming was just a matter of common sense, then it wouldnt happen as often as it does, when owners groom their own dogs, or when pros groom other dogs. I have never hurt a dog to the point that it needed vet care, but even i, a pro with training, have had a couple little accidents happen. If that kind of stuff can happen to me (and every other trained groomer out there, who is anal about care and safety of the dogs), then i shudder to think of what can happen if the person grooming were untrained, and the dog were completely out of control. 



> I am going to contact a groomer to see if I can work something out with him/her, and thank you for the info/advice, but with all due respect, we probably both know I'm going to at least give this a try anyway. I've been bit and scratched before, so it won't be the first time, but I'll never know if I could've helped or what kind of potential I have if I don't try, so I will at least do that.


I'll be honest, from reading the above and the rest of your responses, it sounds like you take all the advice you want to hear, and discard the rest (which i understand, it is typical to do that when you are 17). If you want to know what kind of potential you have when it comes to grooming, then get a job as a bather, go to the local groomer and watch, read some books, go to trade shows/seminars, join a grooming forum, THEN maybe go to the shelter and start grooming. dont buy a whole bunch of equipment, and start doing difficult dogs with no experience. for one thing, it is dangerous, for you and the dogs. for another, if you are sincerely interested in grooming as a career/job (and it is helpful for training if thats what you want to do), then this is a sure fire way to HATE it. if all my first dogs were scared, difficult shelter dogs, i couldnt have kept doing it. while it will be rewarding to see the dogs get adopted (maybe from you giving a haircut), it will be very strenuous work, and hard on your soul to only see dogs in that kind of condition. The times when i do dogs in horrible condition, i am near tears the whole time, feeling sympathy for this poor animal. If those were the only kind of dogs i did, i just couldnt take it after awhile. a couple groomers i have worked with didnt volunteer at the shelters here too often because of this. After a day of grooming those dogs, they needed a whole week to recuperate. 

Also, in regards to biten and scratched: Its one thing when it happens sometimes, its quite another when its all day, from a lot of different dogs, and when that is the least of your injuries. I am CONSTANTLY hurt. right now, it looks like my left thumb nail has been painted dark purple (from banging on the table and grooming arm), and my knee has a blood blister from ramming it into the metal leg of the table. my hands are split from being dry (and putting lotion on reigiously doesnt always help), my chin always has a bruise on it from some dog bonking my in the face with the top of his head. you will get more hurt than your expecting. 

And i dont know what the deal is with your local groomer (i know a few around here i wouldnt refer anyone to), but if its just a personal thing, then you should put that aside and try and work with her (IF shes a good groomer). we are an odd bunch, and most of us arent people pleasers (probably why we started out with dogs in the first place). So if shes a talented groomer, you should try and learn something from her.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> I'll be honest, from reading the above and the rest of your responses, it sounds like you take all the advice you want to hear, and discard the rest (which i understand, it is typical to do that when you are 17). If you want to know what kind of potential you have when it comes to grooming, then get a job as a bather, go to the local groomer and watch, read some books, go to trade shows/seminars, join a grooming forum, THEN maybe go to the shelter and start grooming. dont buy a whole bunch of equipment, and start doing difficult dogs with no experience. for one thing, it is dangerous, for you and the dogs. for another, if you are sincerely interested in grooming as a career/job (and it is helpful for training if thats what you want to do), then this is a sure fire way to HATE it. if all my first dogs were scared, difficult shelter dogs, i couldnt have kept doing it. while it will be rewarding to see the dogs get adopted (maybe from you giving a haircut), it will be very strenuous work, and hard on your soul to only see dogs in that kind of condition. The times when i do dogs in horrible condition, i am near tears the whole time, feeling sympathy for this poor animal. If those were the only kind of dogs i did, i just couldnt take it after awhile. a couple groomers i have worked with didnt volunteer at the shelters here too often because of this. After a day of grooming those dogs, they needed a whole week to recuperate.
> 
> Also, in regards to biten and scratched: Its one thing when it happens sometimes, its quite another when its all day, from a lot of different dogs, and when that is the least of your injuries. I am CONSTANTLY hurt. right now, it looks like my left thumb nail has been painted dark purple (from banging on the table and grooming arm), and my knee has a blood blister from ramming it into the metal leg of the table. my hands are split from being dry (and putting lotion on reigiously doesnt always help), my chin always has a bruise on it from some dog bonking my in the face with the top of his head. you will get more hurt than your expecting.
> 
> And i dont know what the deal is with your local groomer (i know a few around here i wouldnt refer anyone to), but if its just a personal thing, then you should put that aside and try and work with her (IF shes a good groomer). we are an odd bunch, and most of us arent people pleasers (probably why we started out with dogs in the first place). So if shes a talented groomer, you should try and learn something from her.


I'll start by saying that I don't discard negative comments I get. I usually compromise a little in-between, taking both sides into consideratin. Example; the training thing. I took the comments in stride and am not training as of yet for lack of experience. I am working on titling dogs, and once I do a few dogs, I might start training. 

I might not START on shelter dogs for reasons listed here, even though I am confident I could deal with it. (I'm a teenager after all, you think I don't have cuts, bruises, and ailments daily) I wouldn't attempt grooming difficult dogs for fear of hurting them, obviously, I would know my limits. But I am going to attempt to find some sort of a bathing job somewhere, join a forum, and learn a lot. I have family members that would let me practice on their dogs, safetly of course, when the time comes. Maybe I can advance to shelter dogs from there. 

The issue with the local groomer isn't only personal, but, I don't know a lot about grooming so it's hard to comment on her. My only experiences with her were very rude remarks when picking up my beagle, and while I know it can be hard to trim nails, I watched her trim my beagle's nails and she was jerking her around, pulling on her bad leg (which I informed her had problems and shouldn't be handled roughly), and yelling at her. Seemed very unprofessional and I didn't want to take my dog back, as she was very afraid when she let. Also, she grooms my grandfathers pom and he ALWAYS has razor burn around his bum and underside after returning. If she knew what she was doing.. this shouldn't happen. I though poms were supposed to be scissored, anyway?


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> I might not START on shelter dogs for reasons listed here, even though I am confident I could deal with it. (I'm a teenager after all, you think I don't have cuts, bruises, and ailments daily) I wouldn't attempt grooming difficult dogs for fear of hurting them, obviously, I would know my limits. But I am going to attempt to find some sort of a bathing job somewhere, join a forum, and learn a lot. I have family members that would let me practice on their dogs, safetly of course, when the time comes. Maybe I can advance to shelter dogs from there


That sounds like a much better plan. You might want to call some boarding kennels in the area, see if they need any help bathing dogs that go home (offering to do it for free would probably get you in faster). This is what i did when i was out of a grooming job around this time a few years ago. Most salons are going through a slower time right now, so most wont be hiring. You will have better luck in May of finding a job in a salon. If you are willing to work for free, you might be able to have more options available to you (while learning something valuable for free). some places may have grooming knowledge that you dont even know about. Try researching breeders in your area, especially of breeds that need a lot of grooming (bichons, poodles, etc). a lot of them do grooming on the side for extra money, and some at the very least are pros about their own breed. Try getting friendly with them, and they may be willing to teach you some things, and let you learn on their dogs. 

You could always go the petsomething route. most arent the greatest in terms of training, but if you are a self learner, and willing to go through outside venues to learn (like petrgoomerforums.com, and books/seminars/trade shows), you can get a good start in grooming there. this is where i started, and while ill be honest that my initial training (or the lack thereof) sucked, i learned why it was the wrong way to do it, and what ways were better. I started reading every book i could, and asking other groomers id meet about things i had issues with. It can be dificult to get a job there too, since their management sucks. if you do try this, you will just need to call them all the time and bug them, and probably get pretty chummy with the salon manager.

regarding the local groomer, yeah none of that sounds like the makings of a good groomer (at least not a nice one). however, maybe things arent as bad as they first appeared, its still not a bad idea to go in and talk to her. if you still get a bad feeling, then dont go back. but we all have bad days, and maybe you caught her on one when she did your beagle (although, thats not an excuse, i never let customers, let alone the dogs know im having a bad day). as far as your dad's dog, is she the only groomer there? maybe she has other groomers working there who have worked on the dog. Also, has he ever told them that he gets razorburn? it can show up a little while after being groomed, so they may not know they are causing it, and not changing the blades to accomodate. where does he get the razorburn anyway?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> That sounds like a much better plan. You might want to call some boarding kennels in the area, see if they need any help bathing dogs that go home (offering to do it for free would probably get you in faster). This is what i did when i was out of a grooming job around this time a few years ago. Most salons are going through a slower time right now, so most wont be hiring. You will have better luck in May of finding a job in a salon. If you are willing to work for free, you might be able to have more options available to you (while learning something valuable for free). some places may have grooming knowledge that you dont even know about. Try researching breeders in your area, especially of breeds that need a lot of grooming (bichons, poodles, etc). a lot of them do grooming on the side for extra money, and some at the very least are pros about their own breed. Try getting friendly with them, and they may be willing to teach you some things, and let you learn on their dogs.
> 
> You could always go the petsomething route. most arent the greatest in terms of training, but if you are a self learner, and willing to go through outside venues to learn (like petrgoomerforums.com, and books/seminars/trade shows), you can get a good start in grooming there. this is where i started, and while ill be honest that my initial training (or the lack thereof) sucked, i learned why it was the wrong way to do it, and what ways were better. I started reading every book i could, and asking other groomers id meet about things i had issues with. It can be dificult to get a job there too, since their management sucks. if you do try this, you will just need to call them all the time and bug them, and probably get pretty chummy with the salon manager.
> 
> regarding the local groomer, yeah none of that sounds like the makings of a good groomer (at least not a nice one). however, maybe things arent as bad as they first appeared, its still not a bad idea to go in and talk to her. if you still get a bad feeling, then dont go back. but we all have bad days, and maybe you caught her on one when she did your beagle (although, thats not an excuse, i never let customers, let alone the dogs know im having a bad day). as far as your dad's dog, is she the only groomer there? maybe she has other groomers working there who have worked on the dog. Also, has he ever told them that he gets razorburn? it can show up a little while after being groomed, so they may not know they are causing it, and not changing the blades to accomodate. where does he get the razorburn anyway?


I will go in and talk to her about it, but she is the only groomer there. It's a small shop, and she does mobile grooming too, I believe, or maybe a transport of some sort. (she has a very large suv with toooons of advertising and dogs are always in it) I'm sure my grandfather has talked to her about it, as he's very upfront and hates seeing the dog like this. (he's always aloeing it, etc) Although, I don't know why he would keep going back either way.. I'll ask about that. He always gets the razor burn right around his bum and around his genital area. I had read somewhere briefly about pom grooming and read that they have an undercoat, so why would someone use clippers instead of shears anyway? Is there an exception to this? (these are obviously the things I need to learn) I know my grandpa doesn't like paying to get his dog groomed as he's a senior citizen with not much money, even though he does do it for the dogs sake (although I think the dog would be better off shaggy) and he said he'd happily let me practice on Rusty if I got into this grooming thing. (he's a very well-behaved groomable dog, btw)

Is petsomething a chain of groomers? Or perhaps a training school? Never heard of it, sorry.

I will definitely look at boarding kennels. I think there are a few in the neighboring city. None in this one of course, but I'm sure they'd love some free help for the next couple of months until I move. I'm hoping once I move to the bigger city I'll be able to find some -better- and local opportunities.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> He always gets the razor burn right around his bum and around his genital area. I had read somewhere briefly about pom grooming and read that they have an undercoat, so why would someone use clippers instead of shears anyway? Is there an exception to this? (these are obviously the things I need to learn) .



The safest way to clean up the "sanitary" area on any dog is with clippers. Scissors are much more dangerous, and not recommended on most dogs. However, if clipper irritation is a contant issue, it could be a dull blade, a sensitive dog, or the dog just not having it done often enough for the skin to get used to it. Clipper irritation (commonly, but incorrectly called "razor burn") is actually just that..irriation from being clipped closely, no different than the irritation you get now and then when you shave your legs. Your grandfather can request his dog's bum be scissored only and that should solve the problem, but keep in mind its not going to be nearly as nice and neat as if it were clippered.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

If she didn't clip so close though, wouldn't it limit this irritation? He gets clipped about once a month or once every two months so I don't think it's because he isn't getting it done enough, but he could just be sensitive.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> If she didn't clip so close though, wouldn't it limit this irritation? He gets clipped about once a month or once every two months so I don't think it's because he isn't getting it done enough, but he could just be sensitive.


Generally, a 10 blade is used for those regions, and anything longer than that isn't going to really clean up the area. If I groom a dog, and the owner calls and tells me there was irritation afterwards, I just scissor it. The longer blades just aren't going to do what you are trying to do in the first place, get the hair away from the potty trail. If he is getting clipped once a month, that should be sufficient for his skin to "get used to it". He is probably just a sensitive dog.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> Is petsomething a chain of groomers? Or perhaps a training school? Never heard of it, sorry.


yeah, its what we call petcos/petsmart, the large national chains. sorry for the confusion, its just to avoid breaking forum rules against naming your employer. 

Graco is right about the sanitary. If the dog constantly gets irritated there, its best to just use scissors and explain to the owner that it might not be as neat (but it still gets the job done). 

I would still go talk to her, andtry and get some used equipment and/or books from her. in the meantime, you should get some books and start reading. its not the same as hands on grooming, but the more you know before you start, the easy it is to catch on. Its expensive, but "Notes From the Grooming Table" by Melissa Verplank is hands down the best book there is on grooming, and can give you some great info on coat types, different breeds, bathing, drying, brushing, and everything in between, It's a bit pricey, but worth every penny.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, thank you both very much. 

Haha, I have a HUGE list of books right now that I'm saving for. I'll add it, but might not be able to save for it for a while. Hopefully some graduation money will go towards these books too.  Until then, I'm using the internet as a resource.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

What do y'all mean? Grooming is simple - a blind monkey could do it. No time, money, or skill goes into doing it safely.


----------



## EmilyL (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think someone with no experience or training should be grooming dogs at a shelter. Your own dogs that's fine, but dogs that come in to shelters that need groomed are lots of times matted messes. I don't think that is something that an inexperienced person should be attempting. It can be very dangerous for the dog, it could get cut/nicked for one...I'd try to at least apprentice for a groomer or something


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you're looking into training! Definitely check out PetGroomerForums.com for TONS of info!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright. I'll check that forum out, thanks.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Alright, thank you both very much.
> 
> Haha, I have a HUGE list of books right now that I'm saving for. I'll add it, but might not be able to save for it for a while. Hopefully some graduation money will go towards these books too.  Until then, I'm using the internet as a resource.


Check the library. Our library has a TON of dog books. Most of the grooming ones are outdated as far as trims go, but it shouldn't matter. This is a site I really like, but some of the links are broken 
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/grooming/grooming2.htm


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Check the library. Our library has a TON of dog books. Most of the grooming ones are outdated as far as trims go, but it shouldn't matter. This is a site I really like, but some of the links are broken
> http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/grooming/grooming2.htm


That's a good idea, I don't know why I never thought about that..


----------

